# WorkStand for Bent



## davidwalton (2 Feb 2008)

Looking at getting a WorkStand, but none appear to be intended for use with a Bent.

Are there any? and specifically one that will work with a HP StreetMachine?


----------



## mcd (4 Feb 2008)

I've a Tacx workstand that works well with my SMGTe. The clamp holds the bike securely at any angle (horizontal to vertical) and the stand is stable enough to have the bike at any height.


----------



## davidwalton (4 Feb 2008)

Thanks. Have Bookmarked it for next month


----------



## Number14 (5 Feb 2008)

I've got a SMGT and use the Park Tools PRS-15. Takes two people to lift it up but once the bike is there it's pretty secure and can be turned upside down if needed.


----------



## davidwalton (22 Feb 2008)

What about:-

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/?fn=product&productId=852&categoryId=15
Park PCS10 - Home Mechanic Repair Stand
or
http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/acatalog/info_park_tools_qkpcs9.html
which is the PCS9

both APPEAR to have the jaws to hold a SMGTe????........

and cheaper


----------



## LeeW (10 Mar 2008)

I have a fairly cheap "union bike tool" stand which works with my bacchetta which has a fairly fat tube.
I have yet to find a stand which will work with the Quest...


----------



## mickle (10 Mar 2008)

We use a timber platform to operate on our Maximus trikes which also holds KMXs quite well, there's no way you'd get one of those buggers in a stand. Our two wheeled recumbents will all fit in any of our workstands but we sometimes use two for stability, just as we do with tandems.


----------

